# Any puppies this time of year?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Madela standards in Connecticut should have had a litter of silvers sometime in the last few days (expected May 1st). My boy Javelin and 67x' girl Leila (hope I spelled that right) are siblings from Delana and Mark. Madela Standard Poodles


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Dogs can conceive and whelp at any time of year. That said, there are some breeds and some dogs who are more likely to have pups in the spring.


----------



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

Usually, there are litters in the Spring and Fall. By now, most of the puppies for the Spring have gone home.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mish17 said:


> Usually, there are litters in the Spring and Fall. By now, most of the puppies for the Spring have gone home.


But I know Madela has an announcement of a silver litter due this past week. They would be ready to go home in early July. My friend who breeds CKCS also just had a litter this week.


----------



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

I guess I was hoping to get something a little sooner but that probably won’t happen. I’s been waiing with a breeder who bumped me for friends at the last minute.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The end of June is not very far away! Give Delana a call. I know the dam of this litter a bit. She is super pretty and very nice.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

A Madela would be worth your not too long wait!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Mish17 said:


> I guess I was hoping to get something a little sooner but that probably won’t happen. I’s been waiing with a breeder who bumped me for friends at the last minute.


My Dulcie was a May 1 puppy, came home just before July 4 holiday. I was so impatient and it seemed like forever, so I can understand how you feel.

On the upside, boy was that wonderful timing from a training perspective. My little baby bear and I snuggled on the porch and ate delicious bits of chicken while fireworks crackled all around us --- and later that week, the first summer thunderstorms came barreling through -- also enjoyed on the porch nibbling delivcious little treats and hearing soothing chatter.

Dulcie is a virtually "bomb proof" dog and I swear it was largely due to this fortunate timing!

Good luck in your search...if I was in a position, I would snap up a silver puppy from lilycdre's breeder in a heartbeat!!


----------



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

She doesn’t have any. I contacted her. She said ahe has no females.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Bummer. :-(


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow no girls, or no girls available in that litter? Either way that is too bad.


----------



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

I don’t know. Doesn’t really matter.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, too bad! Does she have any boys? Are you open to a boy at all? I LOOOOOVE mine


----------

